# cut bait?



## Chris Schulz

i here everyone talking about cut bait, and golden eye cut bait. is it just minnows with there guts torn so they hang out?

thanks!


----------



## Gohon

Depends on the forage fish in your area. Down here where I'm at, shad is the predominant bait with the larger shad cut into chunks. Some old timers swear by shad guts but it takes the big shad to get that. Others, simply step on the shad after baiting the hook to make the juices flow freely. All pretty much agree that dead shad are better for Blues but live bait is best for Flatheads. Channels could care less and I've caught many a channel cats on live minnows while fishing for other fish. Generally the oilier the fish the better it is for cut bait.


----------



## bratlabs

We go to the bait shop and get all the dead suckers, they give them to us most of the time, and cut them in 2 to 3" long chunks. We dont have alot of monsters here so this size works for us.


----------



## Matt Jones

Suckers, mooneyes, mad toms, whatever....if it's a fish and you can cut it up it'll work for cats.


----------



## Chris Schulz

thanks for the info guys! went out to the sandhill river last night, caught some small chubs killed them and cut'em up and used them for bait. worked well and caught about 10 2-10lbs. :beer:


----------



## Vandy

I like to use big frogs with their bellies cut open. Then I toss it behind some dead fall in the Mighty Red. I think it is the best way to hook up with a big cat in the valley. Whitefish and m   neyes work well too.


----------

